# Time Warner Cable Northeast Ohio Tuning Adapters



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

I just received the e-mail announcing the tuning adapters here in Northeast Ohio. I'm in the Twinsburg/Aurora area.

Anyone else getting these? Perhaps we should keep tabs on how it goes as they've appeared to start getting aggressive with SDV... although I haven't noticed any channels not working (yet).

(And if this is a duplicate thread, sorry!)

[Edit: I'm going to include the abbreviation NEO in here for anyone who's using that to search]


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

got my email also. TWC NEO, but if it is as problematic as my cablecard, I'm not optimistic. No one at TW knows how to resolve my missing channels problem.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just found the CableCARD helpdesk number. Try calling them at 1-866-532-2598 - they actually understand CableCARDs and have been very helpful to me.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Got the email myself today. I've also been missing a few channels. My guess is they've been testing SDV on a few channels and just wouldn't admit it.

If the TA doesn't resolve the missing channels, guess I'll need to call the hotline. They were quite helpful the one time that I had to call.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

samsauce29,
Are you getting the new channel "chiller"? It is suppose to be on 223 here in Warren.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

KeinoDoggy said:


> samsauce29,
> Are you getting the new channel "chiller"? It is suppose to be on 223 here in Warren.


No luck on Chiller. Says "channel not available". Guessing this one is one of the non-existent SDV channels.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

That's interesting... Chiller works on mine, I'm in the Twinsburg/Aurora area. I wonder if they just haven't done ANY SDV yet in my area.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

I called the 1-866-532-2598 number. Guy there did not want to talk to me, said that number is only for Time Warner technicians to use not the public. Stil no answers, Technician is coming Friday to check out why I'm not getting all channels. Doubt he'll have any ideas as to what to do.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

Really? I never got that from them... although I think I at some point said "I was told to call this number" - I didn't tell them _who_ told me to call it though... (it was tivocommunity.com)


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

Update: Yesterday, I received a letter explaining the SDV/Tuning Adapter situation. It states that TAs will start to be shipped out on April 1. It also has a list of channels that will initially be changed over to SDV, and a date of *April 9, 2009*.

This morning, I received a phone call from TWC about the tuning adapter (which, of course, I couldn't take at the time). They gave me the phone number of the "Northeast Ohio/Western Pennsylvania Tuning Adapter Hotline" which is 330-572-4116.

Looks like we're moving along quite nicely here, hopefully we'll be able to get the tuning adapters before April 9!


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

BTW I noticed several new HD channels, including Discovery HD, Palladium, and Sci Fi HD... but my TiVo receives them so they must not be switched.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Received the tuning adapter today. It took about a half hour to hook up. I've got a solid green light and it seems to be working. Now to the task of figuring out which channels I should actually be getting.

I'm in Erie County, PA.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

received tuning adapter today. Still not getting several channels such as 223 and the new 443. Had to reboot the Tivo to see the TA at all. I lose channels such as 224 with the TA on. When I unplug it the channels return. Major pain in the a**. Guess I'll call the idiots at TW and try to set up another appointment.

samsauce29, are you still missing channels?


----------



## Wagaroni (Apr 8, 2002)

KeinoDoggy said:


> received tuning adapter today. Still not getting several channels such as 223 and the new 443. Had to reboot the Tivo to see the TA at all. I lose channels such as 224 with the TA on. When I unplug it the channels return. Major pain in the a**. Guess I'll call the idiots at TW and try to set up another appointment.
> 
> samsauce29, are you still missing channels?


I'm having exactly the same problem. When my new TA is on, I lose most of the non-SDV channels. When I turn the TA off, they are all restored.

I'm also not getting any of the new HD channels. I was told I needed TWC to send hits to my cablecard for this, but that didn't fix it when I called them.

Let us know if you learn anything!


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

Wagaroni said:


> I'm having exactly the same problem. When my new TA is on, I lose most of the non-SDV channels. When I turn the TA off, they are all restored.
> 
> I'm also not getting any of the new HD channels. I was told I needed TWC to send hits to my cablecard for this, but that didn't fix it when I called them.
> 
> Let us know if you learn anything!


Wagaroni,

Where are you locate? Odd that "awyeah" is not having these problems.
You're right I'm basically losing all of my analog channels except way low ones like 2-99. They come back after unplugging and keeping unplugged the TA. I'm getting none of the new HD including Discovery HD, Palladium, USA HD, Diisney HD and Sci Fi HD. I beleive all the new HD should be coming in through the Cable CARD not the TW. I'll try to get a hold of someone at TW today but doubtful they'll have any ideas. 
BTW,

I have one of the old TW HD boxes in another room and it is getting all of the channels.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

KeinoDoggy said:


> Wagaroni,
> 
> Where are you locate? Odd that "awyeah" is not having these problems.
> You're right I'm basically losing all of my analog channels except way low ones like 2-99. They come back after unplugging and keeping unplugged the TA. I'm getting none of the new HD including Discovery HD, Palladium, USA HD, Diisney HD and Sci Fi HD. I beleive all the new HD should be coming in through the Cable CARD not the TW. I'll try to get a hold of someone at TW today but doubtful they'll have any ideas.
> ...


Bad news: No 223 (Chiller), no new HD channels.

Good news: 224 (SciFi) is ok, no problems with losing other non-SDV channels when TA plugged in, 471 and 472 (HD Net) have returned.

Guessing TW hasn't updated the cable card map yet to include the new HD channels. Maybe that is why someone suggested to send hits to the cable cards.

I also haven't yet seen the "new channels added" message from TiVo yet. That's why I think that possibly the new HD channels haven't been added to the cable card yet.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

I am talking to TW now. They have no idea what i'm talking about.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm going to go down to the warren office this morning to swap out thy TA.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

KeinoDoggy said:


> I'm going to go down to the warren office this morning to swap out thy TA.


Did you call the TA hotline number that was included with the TA in the red envelope? I think I'll probably try that later today to see what's going on.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

tried it. closed.


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

scheduled a tech to come out tuesday. doubt he will know anything. I asked them to bring a few M-Cards and a new TA.


----------



## Wagaroni (Apr 8, 2002)

KeinoDoggy said:


> Wagaroni,
> 
> Where are you locate? Odd that "awyeah" is not having these problems.
> You're right I'm basically losing all of my analog channels except way low ones like 2-99. They come back after unplugging and keeping unplugged the TA. I'm getting none of the new HD including Discovery HD, Palladium, USA HD, Diisney HD and Sci Fi HD. I beleive all the new HD should be coming in through the Cable CARD not the TW. I'll try to get a hold of someone at TW today but doubtful they'll have any ideas.
> ...


I'm in Green. I'll be watching to see if your tech is able to do anything!


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

I called the cable card hotline 1-866-532-2598 that awyeah listed before. Talked to a Mike who was very helpful but due to other depts. not being open today, he could not resolve my problem. He looked up my account and stated I was listed as a "tester" for the new TAs. Tech is still coming tuesday and will conference with the cable card tech dept. Recommend others having similar problems to call the above hotline. Mike stated he was aware others are having the same problems. good luck.


----------



## RonOhio (Sep 30, 2001)

I received my 2 tuning adapters on Friday night and connected them by carefully following the provided instructions. I am missing channels as described below.

Standard Digital Tier (100-399):

When the tuning adapter is connected I loose access to all of the standard digital cable channel in the 100-399 range (101, 103, 112,113,113,130,131,132,133,135....). I do get all the channels in the $5.00 Digital Basic Tier (102,104,105,107,134,136, ....) 

If I unplug the USB cable from the TA. I get all the channels I subscribe to in the Standard Digital Tier.

High-Definition (400-499):

When the tuning adapter is connected I get all the channels except the new SDV channels (443 USAHD, 449 DSCHD, 456 DISNHD, 469 PLDHD, 476 SCIFIHD) that were recently added. I now get STOHD which didn't come in before.

Without the tuning adapter I don't get the new channels (443 USAHD, 449 DSCHD, 456 DISNHD, 469 PLDHD, 476 SCIFIHD) or STOHD.

Premium Channels:

I get all Showtime channels either way.

I tried all the troubleshooting steps in the instructions - disconnecting TA, rebooting TA, rebooting TiVo. Making sure all the channels are selected in the list.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just finished going through all of the troubleshooting steps, but it's not any better than earlier.

On the plus side, I don't have any of the issues some are having losing channels when the TA is plugged in. I've also regained 470-473 (Universal HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies, MGM HD) which had been missing for a month or two.

Besides the 5 new HD channels, I'm only missing 108 (PBS Kids Sprout), 210 (Ovation), 213-216 (SoapNet, WE, Oxygen, BET), 218 (Village TV), 219 (GSN), 223 (Chiller), 328 (Fuel), 358 (CNBC World).

I'm encouraged that everyone with the TA seems to be missing the new HD channels. To me, that implies that TWC likely forgot to do something system-wide and it's not a problem with the TA. (...basing this on the fact that 470-473 came back for me once I got the TA connected.)


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

KeinoDoggy said:


> Wagaroni,
> 
> Where are you locate? Odd that "awyeah" is not having these problems.
> You're right I'm basically losing all of my analog channels except way low ones like 2-99. They come back after unplugging and keeping unplugged the TA. I'm getting none of the new HD including Discovery HD, Palladium, USA HD, Diisney HD and Sci Fi HD. I beleive all the new HD should be coming in through the Cable CARD not the TW. I'll try to get a hold of someone at TW today but doubtful they'll have any ideas.
> ...


It's possible that I'm not having these problems because of location. Remember, TWC has several different systems in NEO - Former Adelphia, former Cablevision, and Time Warner.

I'm in the Twinsburg/Aurora/Macedonia area, if that helps. There are currently no SDV channels active that I'm aware of - the letter I got stated they would be activating it on April 9.

Also note that my TiVo didn't notify me of the new channels immediately - they showed up in the channel list but they were "unchecked" - probably because they had been added to the channel map in the CableCARD, but the TiVo didn't have guide data. The guide data came in later that day.

On another note, I'm still waiting for my TA. I finally got an e-mail today saying that it would be shipped. I hope it gets here before they enable SDV, cause there are channels that I watch regularly on it! A lot of the HD stuff... and most importantly, STO HD - I don't want to go without my Tribe 

Fortunately, I've been keeping an SA 4250HDC along side the TiVo so we could do On Demand. It's just... I hate that 4250. Every time I turn it on, it defaults to that channel 71... which always shows the picture that really funny looking dude with the creepy smile. Creeps me out. And there's no way on our boxes to change the default channel.


----------



## berics (Mar 25, 2002)

How are you guys getting the TA mailed to you? I talked to tech support today and they said I had to go pick one up - difficult since I work during the day. I only got the cablecard a few weeks ago, so I doubt I was on their list.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

berics said:


> How are you guys getting the TA mailed to you? I talked to tech support today and they said I had to go pick one up - difficult since I work during the day. I only got the cablecard a few weeks ago, so I doubt I was on their list.


I got 3 letters from them in the mail. 2 said they were going to send them to me. 1 said take this letter to the local office to pick one up. On March 30th I got a voicemail from TW asking how many tuning adapters I needed shipped. I called back after work that same day. After 10 tries I finally got through to their voicemail and left my info. I still have yet to receive one.


----------



## berics (Mar 25, 2002)

Is anyone having trouble with the FUSE channel (258)? I never watch it and tried to record the Rock Hall induction ceremony over the weekend (without first verifying the channel was coming in). The recording didn't work, and when I checked the channel, it is not coming in. I am wondering if it is an SDV channel or if there is some other issue. Are they putting non-HD channels on SDV?


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

I had turned off the TA Saturday because it wasn't working right(see posts above), today the TW tech comes out and we turn the adapter back on. Guess what! The damn thing is working now! They must have figured out what was wrong and made the adjustments at the head end. Getting all my HD channels plus I am no longer losing the analog ones.
How about the rest of you gus? Any change?


----------



## KeinoDoggy (Nov 25, 2006)

My Tuning adapter was sent one day FedEX. Call (330) 572-4116 and talk to Jenny, she is the one who is in charge of getting them out to the TIVO HD customers.


----------



## RonOhio (Sep 30, 2001)

KeinoDoggy said:


> I had turned off the TA Saturday because it wasn't working right(see posts above), today the TW tech comes out and we turn the adapter back on. Guess what! The damn thing is working now! They must have figured out what was wrong and made the adjustments at the head end. Getting all my HD channels plus I am no longer losing the analog ones.
> How about the rest of you gus? Any change?


Still missing a bunch of channels, funny thing is most of the missing channels are not SDV. After about 6 calls ranging from 15 to 60 minutes I scheduled a service visit for Friday.


----------



## berics (Mar 25, 2002)

KeinoDoggy said:


> My Tuning adapter was sent one day FedEX. Call (330) 572-4116 and talk to Jenny, she is the one who is in charge of getting them out to the TIVO HD customers.


Thanks - I'll call tomorrow!


----------



## berics (Mar 25, 2002)

Spoke with TA support today, and they said they will be sending the TA via FedEx within the next couple days. I asked how many channels were SDV, and the person I was talking to (missed her name) said she didn't think SDV was active in my area (Willoughby, which uses the Elyria-Mentor rebuild). I told her the channels were in my guide (SciFi HD, USAHD), but weren't coming in. She suggested rebooting the Tivo.


----------



## Wagaroni (Apr 8, 2002)

KeinoDoggy said:


> I had turned off the TA Saturday because it wasn't working right(see posts above), today the TW tech comes out and we turn the adapter back on. Guess what! The damn thing is working now! They must have figured out what was wrong and made the adjustments at the head end. Getting all my HD channels plus I am no longer losing the analog ones.
> How about the rest of you gus? Any change?


I took your advice and left my tuning adapter off overnight. Today I just turned it on and it's suddenly working. I have no idea what fixed it, but something happened! Thanks!


----------



## RonOhio (Sep 30, 2001)

I also started getting all the channels I should get my TA's. They must of flipped a switch some time today. My TA's were on the whole time.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

No luck here in Erie, PA. I've removed a splitter I had in there, used a better coax, and even traded the USB cable they sent me for the one from my printer. Then I re-booted everything half a dozen times. All the TA does is sit there blinking at me steadily. When I look at the diagnostics, everything says ready, but under "Boot Status", I get "PowerKEY: Waiting EMM".

I've got 100% signal strength and have had Jeannie and tech support send "hits" a few times.

Any ideas? Should I just ask for a new TA?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> No luck here in Erie, PA. I've removed a splitter I had in there, used a better coax, and even traded the USB cable they sent me for the one from my printer. Then I re-booted everything half a dozen times. All the TA does is sit there blinking at me steadily. When I look at the diagnostics, everything says ready, but under "Boot Status", I get "PowerKEY: Waiting EMM".
> 
> I've got 100% signal strength and have had Jeannie and tech support send "hits" a few times.
> 
> Any ideas? Should I just ask for a new TA?


Waiting for EMM's means the problem is probably with the cableco... probably not authorized properly.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well... I got my tuning adapter yesterday. Hookup was a snap. TiVo recognized it immediately, and shortly after I connected it to the cable feed, the light came on solid.

I tested several channels and I receive them without a problem.

We'll see what happens tomorrow when they supposedly enable SDV in my area.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

I got mine yesterday and got it working. I went into the channel setup and noticed stations like SCIFIHD that weren't checked off so I added them. I then forced a connection to update the guide for that channel. I did it a few times and as of today there is no guide data for the channel. It still says "To be Announced". If I tune the channel it comes in ok but then it removes itself from the guide. I have to go back into the channel setup and check it off again. There a few other channels that are doing the same thing. What's up with that?


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

NiteCourt said:


> I got mine yesterday and got it working. I went into the channel setup and noticed stations like SCIFIHD that weren't checked off so I added them. I then forced a connection to update the guide for that channel. I did it a few times and as of today there is no guide data for the channel. It still says "To be Announced". If I tune the channel it comes in ok but then it removes itself from the guide. I have to go back into the channel setup and check it off again. There a few other channels that are doing the same thing. What's up with that?


Well, you're a little ahead of me at least. I can't even get them to tune in the first place. I have noticed the "unchecking" problem myself also.

As far as the guide data, I've submitted the online form to TiVo to get the guide data updated. The form letter I got back said 5-7 days to get it fixed.

I'm waiting for a call from Time Warner's Cable Card group to see if they can get the TA working.

All in all, very frustrated. The only saving grace for this weekend is that the Masters are on ESPN and CBS... and I can get both of those.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> Well, you're a little ahead of me at least. I can't even get them to tune in the first place. I have noticed the "unchecking" problem myself also.
> 
> As far as the guide data, I've submitted the online form to TiVo to get the guide data updated. The form letter I got back said 5-7 days to get it fixed.
> 
> ...


Yup... It does that. The problem is that your lineup hasnt been updated to include the channel. It is in the channel list because its in the cablecard map. If you tune it... it will uncheck itself. Its a 'feature'... 

Call TiVo and open a lineup issue for any channel that indicates 'to be announced'.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

Odd. I got the guide data for those new channels shortly after I noticed them on my other cable boxes...


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

awyeah said:


> Odd. I got the guide data for those new channels shortly after I noticed them on my other cable boxes...


AWYeah, where are you located? I'm in Waterford, PA which I believe they call "Suburban Erie".


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally success. Turns out that my cable card info had not been entered properly on their end i.e. the cable card number was in both the cable card and Host ID fields on their system. As soon as the correct Host ID was entered, everything started working.

One thing to note from my discussion with the tech on the phone. They've found that booting TiVo up first (all the way to the intro video) before booting up the Tuning Adapter seems to work best.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

samsauce29 said:


> AWYeah, where are you located? I'm in Waterford, PA which I believe they call "Suburban Erie".


I'm in the Northeast Ohio area, in Northern Summit County.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

samsauce29 said:


> As far as the guide data, I've submitted the online form to TiVo to get the guide data updated. The form letter I got back said 5-7 days to get it fixed.


I couldn't find the form online. Do you have a link? All I could find was a page that contained:

"The channel banner and Live Guide will display To Be Announced if the programming provider has not provided information about a program to TiVo. If you only see the message on a few channels, the information will be added if it becomes available later."

I've found my guide has "To be announced" on the following after installing the TA:
443 USAHD
449 DSCHD
456 DSNHD
469 PALHD
476 SCIFH

Are you still missing program info for these channels also? Glad you got your TA/cablecard issue ironed out.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

NiteCourt said:


> I couldn't find the form online. Do you have a link? All I could find was a page that contained:
> 
> "The channel banner and Live Guide will display To Be Announced if the programming provider has not provided information about a program to TiVo. If you only see the message on a few channels, the information will be added if it becomes available later."
> 
> ...


The link was buried somewhere in the TiVo support section on their website. Sorry I didn't save it.

Last time I called them to report missing guide info, it took a couple days. I figure I'll give them until Thursday before I start pestering them.

Based on some other advice I saw, I also signed up on zap2it.com and submitted the info on the missing guide data to them as well. Apparently, they are now owned by Tribune Media Services who provides the guide data to TiVo. Not sure if that will help, but I figured it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

samsauce29 said:


> The link was buried somewhere in the TiVo support section on their website. Sorry I didn't save it.
> 
> Last time I called them to report missing guide info, it took a couple days. I figure I'll give them until Thursday before I start pestering them.
> 
> Based on some other advice I saw, I also signed up on zap2it.com and submitted the info on the missing guide data to them as well. Apparently, they are now owned by Tribune Media Services who provides the guide data to TiVo. Not sure if that will help, but I figured it wouldn't hurt.


I found it the other day and did a submit. Today I got a channel lineup change message on the Tivo and the new stations are there with guide data! Yeah! There was also a channel move or two plus music stations moves.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

NiteCourt said:


> I found it the other day and did a submit. Today I got a channel lineup change message on the Tivo and the new stations are there with guide data! Yeah! There was also a channel move or two plus music stations moves.


What was the link?


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> What was the link?


To report a Lineup Issue http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

NiteCourt said:


> To report a Lineup Issue http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


Thanks!!! Im glad to see that the online form is back.


----------



## awyeah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm seeing a few new channels in my guide, but none of them work yet:

438 MLBHD
452 APLHD
466 BRAVHD
486 CNBCHD

Some of them I get a black screen, others say that the channel isn't being provided by the tuning adapter.

I wonder if they're just starting to get them set up. None of those channels are showing up on my cable boxes yet.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

awyeah said:


> I'm seeing a few new channels in my guide, but none of them work yet:
> 
> 438 MLBHD
> 452 APLHD
> ...


When we got those ones (plus 3 others) in NW PA a few weeks back, they showed up on the guide a few days to a week before they actually started working. I rebooted the Tuning Adapter a few times that week although I'm not sure whether or not that's necessary.


----------



## mdbundy (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm in the Macedonia area (Hudson, actually) and was told to pick up my TA at the local office. I'll do that next week...

In the mean time, is anyone else noticing that TWC is moving channels around? I got a message on my Tivo two nights ago (I think Wed. night) that my CableCards were being reprogrammed. I noticed that PBS had moved (my kids' programs were recording some kind of infomercial station) and I noticed that Comedy Central wasn't coming in at all. I repeated Guided Setup, but it didn't pick up the change yet.

Fortunately HD is still coming in, though I'm not getting the new channels mentioned here. Hopefully the TA will resolve some of this, but I think Tivo needs to update their guide info...


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry to drag this back from the dead, but I just got a full HDTV and am thinking of upgrading to a HD TiVo. I'm also in suburban Erie (Millcreek) and wondered how much hassle this would entail vs switching (shudder) to a TWC HD-DVR.

Sam I'm especially interested in your setup and experience since we are in the same geographic area.

I've got a full 1080p set with HDMI connectors, and a ton of questions LOL

EDIT: I guess my first question is does the HD-TiVo require both the tuning adapter device AND cable card(s)?

Trying to decide whether to just pull the trigger on the HD-TiVo and then contact TWC for the stuff I need from them (cable cards, TA.

Thanks!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Ingersoll,

Someone in your area (e.g., "ron") can give you the best information but I can answer part of your question:

Digital cable always requires either one multiple-CABLECard or two single-CABLECards. AFAIK there is no performance difference between s-cards or an m-card, but the rental normally will be less for the m-card (usually a few $/mo). Some providers will only supply one type of card, however.

If your provider uses Switched Digital Video (SDV) you will need a tuning adapter. These are usually provided free by the cable co. One tip: Do not use the short cable that usually comes with the TA -- they have a bad rep, no matter how good they look. The installer can make up a new cable in a minute or so.

The sticky threads at the top of this forum provide good info on these topics.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the input dlfl!


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ingersoll said:


> Sorry to drag this back from the dead, but I just got a full HDTV and am thinking of upgrading to a HD TiVo. I'm also in suburban Erie (Millcreek) and wondered how much hassle this would entail vs switching (shudder) to a TWC HD-DVR.
> 
> Sam I'm especially interested in your setup and experience since we are in the same geographic area.
> 
> ...


I would definitely say go for the HD-TiVo. It was a bit of hassle to get set up initially, but it's definitely worth it in the end. It took me one visit from a Tech (which probably wasn't necessary) and about 4-5 phone calls, each under an hour. After a few visits to the local office, I ended up with an M-card ($2.54 per month) rather than 2 S-cards. This was after one of the S-cards failed.

As far as the Tuning Adapter, I got on the "pre-order" list so they sent me one when they first came out in this area. I was actually able to use the coax cable that came in the box with mine since Time Warner was pro-actively replacing the stock cable with a "good" cable. You'll be able to tell since it has the nicer ends on it. At this point, they are not charging a monthly fee for the Tuning Adapter.

We did have the TWC HD box for a few months. It does not compare in terms of usability and functionality. It's just "not the same" as TiVo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> I would definitely say go for the HD-TiVo. It was a bit of hassle to get set up initially, but it's definitely worth it in the end. It took me one visit from a Tech (which probably wasn't necessary) and about 4-5 phone calls, each under an hour. After a few visits to the local office, I ended up with an M-card ($2.54 per month) rather than 2 S-cards. This was after one of the S-cards failed.
> 
> As far as the Tuning Adapter, I got on the "pre-order" list so they sent me one when they first came out in this area. I was actually able to use the coax cable that came in the box with mine since Time Warner was pro-actively replacing the stock cable with a "good" cable. You'll be able to tell since it has the nicer ends on it. At this point, they are not charging a monthly fee for the Tuning Adapter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Samsauce! So I would need a tuning adapter AND a cable card from the sound of it. TWC was a bit confused on that part. I placed the online order for the tuning adapter from the TWC website tonight and went ahead and ordered the HD-TiVo as well.

Wish me luck and thanks again gang!


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ingersoll said:


> Thanks Samsauce! So I would need a tuning adapter AND a cable card from the sound of it. TWC was a bit confused on that part. I placed the online order for the tuning adapter from the TWC website tonight and went ahead and ordered the HD-TiVo as well.
> 
> Wish me luck and thanks again gang!


Lots of times if you get the error after filling out the online form "No more equipment needed" that means that you have to wait for 24 hours after you get the card on your account. So i have been told


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I filled in the web TA order form before ordering my digital service and AFAIK it got lost in never never land. The TA was brought by the installer with the CABLECards. I would suggest telling them you need both the card(s) and the TA when you set up the install appointment.

You're lucky you can get the m-card in your service area. Just across Ohio in my TWC area they absolutely insist they don't have m-cards, so I'm paying $5.08 per mo for two s-cards. I even called in later to see if I could talk them into billing me for just one card, since it's not my fault they don't have m-cards, and I know other TWC areas do have them. You can guess how far I got!


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> I filled in the web TA order form before ordering my digital service and AFAIK it got lost in never never land. The TA was brought by the installer with the CABLECards. I would suggest telling them you need both the card(s) and the TA when you set up the install appointment.
> 
> You're lucky you can get the m-card in your service area. Just across Ohio in my TWC area they absolutely insist they don't have m-cards, so I'm paying $5.08 per mo for two s-cards. I even called in later to see if I could talk them into billing me for just one card, since it's not my fault they don't have m-cards, and I know other TWC areas do have them. You can guess how far I got!


You live in SW ohio?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Grumock said:


> You live in SW ohio?


Yep, near Dayton (see below my username to the left).


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Well I got my tuning adapter confirmation email today. Unfortunately it says:

"We are happy to announce that Tuning Adapters will be available in your area and we will ship them *after September 10th*, 2009."

Not sure if I need to get the cable cards installed first or if I should wait until the adapter is shipped to make that call and have it all done at once. Any advice?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Ingersoll said:


> Well I got my tuning adapter confirmation email today. Unfortunately it says:
> 
> "We are happy to announce that Tuning Adapters will be available in your area and we will ship them *after September 10th*, 2009."
> 
> Not sure if I need to get the cable cards installed first or if I should wait until the adapter is shipped to make that call and have it all done at once. Any advice?


Id go ahead and get the cable cards installed and working first.


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ingersoll said:


> Well I got my tuning adapter confirmation email today. Unfortunately it says:
> 
> "We are happy to announce that Tuning Adapters will be available in your area and we will ship them *after September 10th*, 2009."
> 
> Not sure if I need to get the cable cards installed first or if I should wait until the adapter is shipped to make that call and have it all done at once. Any advice?


I agree with SCSIRAID get the card installed & working first.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I still think it's worth asking about the TA when you set up the CABLECard install. It's not impossible they could already have one available and the installer could bring it with him.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Well the TWC installer just left. He said this is only the second cable card install he's done in the last couple years 

Needless to say he wasn't very informative and I actually ended up showing him where the host ID number and cable card number were ins the tiVo HD setup screens.

My question is this: Now that the cable card is in I'm only getting about half the HD channels I used to get on the digital box. I'm ASSUMING this is because I still need the Tuning Adapter as well? and that's due to arrive next week.

Am I missing something or just panicking needlessly?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Ingersoll said:


> Well the TWC installer just left. He said this is only the second cable card install he's done in the last couple years
> 
> Needless to say he wasn't very informative and I actually ended up showing him where the host ID number and cable card number were ins the tiVo HD setup screens.
> 
> ...


If you need a TA (i.e., if SDV is in use) then yes you are "panicking needlessly". I wonder what their excuse is for not already having the TA for you? (I suspect they just failed to anticipate the need and order them, since TiVo installations are of zero importance to them.)

BTW, my installer, 2 mos ago, said 3 yrs since a CC install and only knew a little more about TiVo than yours.

In this thread some figures are developed that indicate TiVo/CC users are about 0.5% of all digital cable subscribers -- one big reason we get no respect. (The other is they can't sell VOD and PPV to us.)


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ingersoll said:


> Well the TWC installer just left. He said this is only the second cable card install he's done in the last couple years
> 
> Needless to say he wasn't very informative and I actually ended up showing him where the host ID number and cable card number were ins the tiVo HD setup screens.
> 
> ...


Right, I haven't counted them, but I think it's somewhere in the 1/3 to 2/3 range, so half the HD channels sounds about right.

Congratulations on getting it set up the first time. Did you get an M-card?


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I figured I didn't have a clear understanding of the process. Yes I did get just one M card. Apparently they don't give the tuners to the techs and subscribers have to ask for them directly from TWC via the website as referenced earlier.

Hopefuly once the TA arrives next week it's something I can just add in myself without having to wait for another tech visit.

Thanks again or all the info and hand holding!


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

dlfl said:


> If you need a TA (i.e., if SDV is in use) then yes you are "panicking needlessly". I wonder what their excuse is for not already having the TA for you? (I suspect they just failed to anticipate the need and order them, since TiVo installations are of zero importance to them.)
> 
> BTW, my installer, 2 mos ago, said 3 yrs since a CC install and only knew a little more about TiVo than yours.
> 
> In this thread some figures are developed that indicate TiVo/CC users are about 0.5% of all digital cable subscribers -- one big reason we get no respect. (The other is they can't sell VOD and PPV to us.)


From what I understand the TA's are ordered on a needed basis therefore not likely techs will carry them on the trucks. We are only part of the 25-40 thousand subscribers for TWC that have TIVOs so they tend not to overstock, is what i have been told. We are minorities i guess.


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

That all makes sense. I also got a snail mail from TWC yesterday indicating the TA's would be available after 9/10. I'm assuming I can just plug and play with that and get the rest of my HD channels back.

Thanks again all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## calalli (Sep 4, 2002)

and grabbing a tuning adapter whenever a truck rolls to install a cable card is too difficult? 
I have reached the end of my rope with TWC; I switched from DirectTv when they were dropping real support for TiVo, it may be time to go back.

I have lost count of missed recordings due to the tuning adapter and am fed up with providing name address and last 4, 4 times a call before I get to someone who has heard of a tuning adapter. I agree with an earlier poster that this is willful and malicious interference with TiVo boxes.


----------



## calalli (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, it took me 7 years to get my 10th post


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

calalli said:


> and grabbing a tuning adapter whenever a truck rolls to install a cable card is too difficult?
> I have reached the end of my rope with TWC; I switched from DirectTv when they were dropping real support for TiVo, it may be time to go back.
> 
> I have lost count of missed recordings due to the tuning adapter and am fed up with providing name address and last 4, 4 times a call before I get to someone who has heard of a tuning adapter. I agree with an earlier poster that this is willful and malicious interference with TiVo boxes.


LOL I dont know about willful, but again we are the minority with any provider i believe. Sort of like MAC users. Oh wait i have one of those too lol


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

OMG was this a train wreck for me. We bought a TiVoHD before moving into our new home. Before they got the Cablecard and Tuning adapter working for us, it took 8 seperate technician visits.

They gave us the wrong cablecard (something about like a different region coding or something, I forget the 4 letter ackronym they used). Then there were all kinds of problems with our wiring that they took multiple visits to fix. Lots of broken appointment promises too. Took probably 6 weeks for them to get everything working. At the moment, things are working for us....I hope it stays that way.


----------

